# Phanteks Glacier GTX1080Ti, Asus Strix, RGB Herstellerfehler



## H3adex (29. November 2018)

Hey, ich habe ein dickes Problem was mir jetzt erst wirklich aufgefallen ist nachdem ich meine Wasserkühlung umbauen wollte bzw. umgebaut habe. 

und zwar habe ich bei euch am 16.09.2018 ein phanteks glacier gtx 1080 ti, asus strix, rgb gekauft und der anfangs auch wunderbar funktioniert hat. 

nach 1-2 Monaten musste ich festellen das die Kühlleistung meiner gesamten Wasserkühlung zusammen gebrochen ist. und als ich dann alles auseinander gebaut habe habe ich entsetzt das hier entdeckt : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danach hab ich alles auseinander gebaut und das schwarze wieder entfernt und wieder zusammengebaut. jedoch ist mir aufgefallen das an dem platz wo der gpu chip ist "riffeln" fehlen ... dies wird auch der grund sein wieso alles so warm gewurden ist.

hier mal noch ein Bild wie es normalerweise aussehen sollte :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wie soll ich nun vorgehen? laut meinen Infos gibt es die teile wohl nicht mehr zu kaufen, eine rma würde sicherlich wieder ewig dauern und ich benötige meinen pc zum arbeiten ?


Artikelnummer und namen bei euch war: 
PHANTEKS Glacier GTX 1080 Ti, ASUS Strix, RGB - schwarz
WACH-502

Bestellnummer: 1409464

Link zum Hersteller: (auch da sind die riffeln zu sehen die bei mir nicht vorhanden sind) 
Phanteks Innovative Computer Hardware Design


----------



## H3adex (29. November 2018)

*AW: phanteks glacier gtx 1080 ti, asus strix, rgb herstellerfehler*

füge mal hinzu das ich jetzt schon mit caseking telefoniert habe ... dies ist definitiv ein Hersteller Fehler ... ich soll es einsenden und dann wird mir das mit dem neuen verrechnet (bestellnummer 1448339) bzw ich erhalte 100% geld wieder.

nun ist nurnoch die frage zwecks Entschädigung und wer den ganzen möglichen defekten kram zahlt ? (schlauch,wasser,cpukühler scheint es wohl auch nicht mehr gut zu gehen) davon abgesehen habe ich mehrere stunden mit der reinigung der radiatoren verbracht ...


----------



## Rocketeer67 (29. November 2018)

*AW: phanteks glacier gtx 1080 ti, asus strix, rgb herstellerfehler*

Versuchs doch mal mit einer freundlichen Email an Phanteks, schildere den Sachverhalt. Wäre ein erster Versuch.
PS: wenn das ein Herstellerfehler ist, wie hat dann die Kühlung bisher funktioniert ?


----------



## H3adex (29. November 2018)

*AW: phanteks glacier gtx 1080 ti, asus strix, rgb herstellerfehler*



Rocketeer67 schrieb:


> Versuchs doch mal mit einer freundlichen Email an Phanteks, schildere den Sachverhalt. Wäre ein erster Versuch.



nein, ich seh da eher caseking in der Haftpflicht aber mit denen ist nicht zu reden. da bekomme ich texte wie : Bei Schäden an anderen Artikeln greift die Selbstbeteiligung bis 500,00 Euro gemäß Produkthaftungsgesetz, insofern der Umbau nicht von einer Fachkraft vorgenommen wurde. Wenn der Schaden über 500 Euro hinausgeht, kann nur der Hersteller Phanteks in die Haftung genommen werden

ich rufe morgen mal meine Rechtsschutzversicherung an und schau das ich mir einen Anwalt nehmen und dann schau was bei raus kommt. (kostet mich ja nichts) ... ich mein hier gehts aktuell um ca 50€ (sowas zahlt ck aus der portokasse) und im schlimmsten fall wenn der cpu kühler auch kaputt ist um weiter 80€ und das dies nicht von mir zerstört wurde ist wohl klar wenn man sich die Bilder dazu anschaut. fakt ist irgendjemand wird das zahlen und das bin mit sicherheit nicht ich. 

im übrigen wurde die komunikation im facebook mit diesem tollen text eingestellt: 

Hallo,

ich würde Sie bitte jegliche weitere Kommunikation schriftlich per Brief oder per E-Mail an reklamation@caseking.de zu senden, da in diesem Fall der Facebook Chat Support natürlich nicht optimal geeignet. Für eine rechtliche Auseinandersetzung finden Sie alle hierfür erforderlichen Daten im Impressum des Online Shops. 

!!!! GENAU SO STELLT MAN SICH KUNDENSERVICE VOR !!!!!!


----------



## Caseking-Mike (29. November 2018)

*AW: phanteks glacier gtx 1080 ti, asus strix, rgb herstellerfehler*

Hallo H3adex,

es freut mich, dass du das grundlegende Problem bereits mit unserer Reklamationsabteilung hast klären können. Schadensersatzforderungen werden in der EU über das Produkthaftungsgesetz gemäß EG-Richtlinie 85/374 EG direkt mit dem Produkthersteller geregelt. Du wirst dich diesbezüglich also an Phanteks (Niederlande) direkt wenden müssen. Ich muss dabei allerdings auch auf §11 ProdHaftG verweisen. Eventuell können wir auch eine konkrete und mit den entsprechenden Nachweisen versehene Schadensersatzforderung für dich weiterleiten. Darüber hinaus kann dir unser Facebook-Support also tatsächlich nicht weiterhelfen.

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## H3adex (29. November 2018)

*AW: phanteks glacier gtx 1080 ti, asus strix, rgb herstellerfehler*



Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> Hallo H3adex,
> 
> es freut mich, dass du das grundlegende Problem bereits mit unserer Reklamationsabteilung hast klären können. Schadensersatzforderungen werden in der EU über das Produkthaftungsgesetz gemäß EG-Richtlinie 85/374 EG direkt mit dem Produkthersteller geregelt. Du wirst dich diesbezüglich also an Phanteks (Niederlande) direkt wenden müssen. Ich muss dabei allerdings auch auf §11 ProdHaftG verweisen. Eventuell können wir auch eine konkrete und mit den entsprechenden Nachweisen versehene Schadensersatzforderung für dich weiterleiten.
> 
> ...



ich kann und will nicht verstehen wieso ihr nicht einfach den Schlauch und das Wasser ersetzt ? es ist doch wohl bildlich mehr als zu sehen was mit meinem gpu kühler und somit auch dem verbundenen Kreislauf passiert ist und es ist doch auch zu sehen das dieser Fehler ein Produktionsfehler ist ... ein Produktionsfehler den ich von EUCH so erworben habe. ihr seid doch partner von phanteks ... was hindert euch daran da mal nachzufragen wer den spaß zahlt ... ?


----------



## chaotium (29. November 2018)

*AW: phanteks glacier gtx 1080 ti, asus strix, rgb herstellerfehler*

Du hast von Caseking ein Produkt erworben, und mehr nicht. Der Mangel kommt von Hersteller. Und das ist nicht Caseking.
Und dazu ist es unverschämt von CK zu verlangen, dass Sie noch kostenfrei deine Schäden richten sollen 

Wie unverschämt werden die Kunden eigentlich XD


----------



## Caseking-Mike (29. November 2018)

*AW: phanteks glacier gtx 1080 ti, asus strix, rgb herstellerfehler*

Weil wir uns ans das Gesetz halten werden und das regelt eben ganz klar die Zuständigkeiten in solchen Situationen gemäß der Verantwortlichkeit. Wir verkaufen das Produkt nur und sind damit als Händler generell nicht dafür zur Rechenschaft zu ziehen, wenn Folgeschäden an *anderen* Produkten auftreten, die jedoch von uns mängelfrei verkauft worden sind.

Ein anschauliches, stark vereinfachtes Beispiel: Wenn du dir ein Auto des Herstellers XYZ kaufst, dann ein technischer Defekt am Wagen einen Unfall erzeugt, bei dem Folgeschäden z. B. an einem externen Objekt aufgetreten sind, wieso sollte dann der Autohändler dafür bezahlen und nicht der Hersteller des defekten Produktes?

Wenn du möchtest, können wir versuchen, als Mediator zwischen dir und Phanteks zu wirken. Möchtest du das? Wir können jedoch ausdrücklich kein Erfolgsversprechen abgeben, dass Phanteks aus Kulanz auf §11 ProdHaftG verzichtet.

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## H3adex (29. November 2018)

*AW: phanteks glacier gtx 1080 ti, asus strix, rgb herstellerfehler*



Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> Ein anschauliches, stark vereinfachtes Beispiel: Wenn du dir ein Auto des Herstellers XYZ kaufst, dann ein technischer Defekt am Wagen einen Unfall erzeugt, bei dem Folgeschäden z. B. an einem externen Objekt aufgetreten sind, wieso sollte dann der Autohändler dafür bezahlen und nicht der Hersteller des defekten Produktes?



dann lässt man das Auto vom Autohändler abschleppen und dieser kümmert sich dann meistens auch um Ersatz/Reparatur ... (er will ja später irgendwann mal noch ein Auto verkaufen) und möchte auch das der "käufer" ein gutes Wort einlegt (Mund Propaganda)  und sagt wie toll doch der Service ist.

und nun du ? ...

und klar könnt ihr als mediator mal etwas an phanteks schreiben ( ihr seid ja auch der deutsche distr.) .,. mir ist total egal ob mir ck oder pt den schlauch und das wasser zahlt ... hauptsache es wird gezahlt ...

und zu deinem auto beispiel : was glaubst du was passiert wenn die bremsen in einer Werkstatt (in dem fall caseking) geprüft wurden und man danach jemanden überfährt weil die bremsen nicht gingen ... der hersteller oder der der das auto zuletzt hatte und verkauft hat ?


----------



## v3nom (29. November 2018)

*AW: phanteks glacier gtx 1080 ti, asus strix, rgb herstellerfehler*



Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> ...wenn Folgeschäden an anderen Produkten auftreten, die jedoch von uns mängelfrei verkauft worden sind.



Der Kühler wurde aber nicht mängelfrei verkauft, oder? 

Edit: Ach, du meinst die anderen Produkte. Da sehe ich CK auch nicht in der Haftung, eher Phanteks.


----------



## H3adex (29. November 2018)

*AW: phanteks glacier gtx 1080 ti, asus strix, rgb herstellerfehler*

nein der kühler wurde mit mängel verkauft siehe : http://i.epvpimg.com/jy3qcab.jpg

aber Kundenservice wäre doch sich um das Problem zu kümmern ... nichts aber auch gar nichts tut caseking


----------



## v3nom (29. November 2018)

*AW: phanteks glacier gtx 1080 ti, asus strix, rgb herstellerfehler*

Ja, der Kühler schon. Der Rest aber nicht und das ist der Punkt.


----------



## Caseking-Mike (30. November 2018)

*AW: phanteks glacier gtx 1080 ti, asus strix, rgb herstellerfehler*



Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> Folgeschäden an *anderen* Produkten



Ich habe das mal editiert und das Wort "anderen" extra fett gemacht, damit es nicht überlesen wird. Selbstverständlich meine ich nicht den defekten Kühler, den tauschen wir natürlich aus bzw. erstatten den Kaufbetrag.



H3adex schrieb:


> und klar könnt ihr als mediator mal etwas an phanteks schreiben ( ihr seid ja auch der deutsche distr.) .,. mir ist total egal ob mir ck oder pt den schlauch und das wasser zahlt ... hauptsache es wird gezahlt ...



Okay, ich werde sehen, ob wir mit Phanteks etwas vereinbaren können, aber falls nicht, kann ich leider nichts daran ändern.


----------



## chaotium (30. November 2018)

*AW: phanteks glacier gtx 1080 ti, asus strix, rgb herstellerfehler*

Mal ne gegenfrage, Du hast bei Beitrag 11 ein Bild mit dem wahrscheinlich damals neu gekauften Kühler hochgeladen. In dem roten Kreis erkenne ich so jetzt nichts.
Aber wenn Du darauf beharst da war was, wieso hast Du dann den Kühler eingebaut? Hättest dich doch gleich bei CK melden sollen?! XD


----------



## claster17 (30. November 2018)

*AW: phanteks glacier gtx 1080 ti, asus strix, rgb herstellerfehler*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Mal ne gegenfrage, Du hast bei Beitrag 11 ein Bild mit dem wahrscheinlich damals neu gekauften Kühler hochgeladen. In dem roten Kreis erkenne ich so jetzt nichts.



Das Nichts ist ja das Problem. Es fehlen die eingeschnittenen Kühlkanäle.
Mir ist nur ein Rätsel, wie man das beim Einbau nicht und erst nach 1-2 Monaten Betrieb merkt.


----------



## H3adex (30. November 2018)

*AW: phanteks glacier gtx 1080 ti, asus strix, rgb herstellerfehler*



claster17 schrieb:


> Das Nichts ist ja das Problem. Es fehlen die eingeschnittenen Kühlkanäle.
> Mir ist nur ein Rätsel, wie man das beim Einbau nicht und erst nach 1-2 Monaten Betrieb merkt.



ganz einfach ... jeder hat mal mit Wasserkühlungen angefangen und wusste nicht sofort alles (ich war am ende froh das ich alles zusammengebaut bekommen habe ohne das direkt die ganze hardware schwimmt) ... aber klar ihr wisst ja immer direkt alles und könnt und seht alles ... im übrigen hab ich mehrfach bilder im hardwareluxx forum gepostet und auch da ist es niemanden aufgefallen ... 



Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> Okay, ich werde sehen, ob wir mit Phanteks etwas vereinbaren können, aber falls nicht, kann ich leider nichts daran ändern.



danke und sry das ich gestern etwas überreagiert habe ... das war die erste wut das wiedermal irgendwas defekt ist und es niemanden auch nur im kleinsten von euch interessiert ...


----------



## chaotium (30. November 2018)

*AW: phanteks glacier gtx 1080 ti, asus strix, rgb herstellerfehler*

Hätte claster nichts gesagt, wäre mir das in 5 Jahren nicht aufgefallen.  Das erklärt aber nicht die verschmuzung


----------



## Caseking-Mike (30. November 2018)

*AW: phanteks glacier gtx 1080 ti, asus strix, rgb herstellerfehler*



H3adex schrieb:


> danke und sry das ich gestern etwas überreagiert habe ... das war die erste wut das wiedermal irgendwas defekt ist und es niemanden auch nur im kleinsten von euch interessiert ...



Ich kann verstehen, dass man in einem solchen Fall emotional wird und ich selber wollte auch nur die rechtliche Situation darlegen, die leider so ist, wie sie ist.

Schick mir mal bitte hier im Thread oder per PM (oder per E-Mail an mike@caseking.de) eine vollständige Auflistung der Komponenten, die du theoretisch ersetzt haben möchtest, und dazu als Beleg / Folgeschadennachweis entsprechende Fotos und Fehlerbeschreibungen. Es muss hier klar ersichtlich und logisch nachvollziehbar sein, dass z. B. irgendein Schlauch oder der CPU-Kühler tatsächlich beschädigt worden sind durch die Fehlfunktion des GPU-Kühlers. Bei den Komponenten benötige ich zwingend Artikelnummern aus unserem Shop und die Anzahl. Du scheinst auch sämtliche andere Komponenten nicht bei uns erworben zu haben, ist das richtig?

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## H3adex (30. November 2018)

*AW: phanteks glacier gtx 1080 ti, asus strix, rgb herstellerfehler*



Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> Ich kann verstehen, dass man in einem solchen Fall emotional wird und ich selber wollte auch nur die rechtliche Situation darlegen, die leider so ist, wie sie ist.
> 
> Schick mir mal bitte hier im Thread oder per PM (oder per E-Mail an mike@caseking.de) eine vollständige Auflistung der Komponenten, die du theoretisch ersetzt haben möchtest, und dazu als Beleg / Folgeschadennachweis entsprechende Fotos und Fehlerbeschreibungen. Es muss hier klar ersichtlich und logisch nachvollziehbar sein, dass z. B. irgendein Schlauch oder der CPU-Kühler tatsächlich beschädigt worden sind durch die Fehlfunktion des GPU-Kühlers. Bei den Komponenten benötige ich zwingend Artikelnummern aus unserem Shop und die Anzahl. Du scheinst auch sämtliche andere Komponenten nicht bei uns erworben zu haben, ist das richtig?
> 
> ...



hey, ich mach dir das mal fertig am Wochenende , wollt eigentlich heute schon umbauen/ausbauen und noch Fotos machen aber Amazon brauch noch bis morgen für isopro. und caseking scheinbar auch für den neuen gpu kühler . ob der cpu kühler defekt ist steht ja noch gar nicht fest. 

was aber fest steht ist: 

- Schlauch Tygon E3603 Schlauch 11,2/8mm (5/16"ID) Clear (da muss ich schauen ob ich noch nen stc finde habe ja jetzt komplett neuen verwendet (13/10) und den alten in den müll geschmissen) 
- 2x Double Protect Ultra 1l (war halt schwarz/dreckig) 
- 2x destilliertes wasser  5l (zum spülen der radiatoren wegen dem schwarzen zeugs)

der defekte gpu block geht dann auch via post raus sobald der neue da ist (mach da sicherheitshalber mal noch für mich nen paar Bilder und nen Video)

add: ok wird erst am montag da montag erst die lieferung kommt (danke dhl ...)


----------



## H3adex (3. Dezember 2018)

*AW: phanteks glacier gtx 1080 ti, asus strix, rgb herstellerfehler*

guten morgen mike , habe soeben das caseking paket mit dem neuen kühler erhalten (1448339) - leider hab ich wohl die falsche backplate bestellt (ekwb 1080 strix und eigentlich brauch ich die 1080ti strix) wie stell ich das jetzt am schlausten an um die andere zu bekommen und das Geld verrechnen zu lassen ?

ps: cpu kühler ist mitlerweile auseinander genommen  ... der sieht auch nicht  so toll  aus ... ich versuch den misst abzubekommen und fals das nicht klappt kommt es mit auf die liste

pss: da sich hier keiner meldet habe ich nun selbst etwas an phantek geschrieben ...


----------



## Caseking-Mike (4. Dezember 2018)

*AW: phanteks glacier gtx 1080 ti, asus strix, rgb herstellerfehler*



H3adex schrieb:


> guten morgen mike , habe soeben das caseking paket mit dem neuen kühler erhalten (1448339) - leider hab ich wohl die falsche backplate bestellt (ekwb 1080 strix und eigentlich brauch ich die 1080ti strix) wie stell ich das jetzt am schlausten an um die andere zu bekommen und das Geld verrechnen zu lassen ?



Die korrekte Backplate neu bestellen, dann im Widerrufsformular für den Widerruf der falschen Backplate "Verrechnen mit Bestellnummer" wählen und die neue Bestellnummer eintragen, sofern der Preis identisch ist.



H3adex schrieb:


> pss: da sich hier keiner meldet habe ich nun selbst etwas an phantek geschrieben ...



Hm. Ich verstehe nicht ganz, warum du nicht erst mal die geforderten Informationen lieferst, die wir bräuchten, um den Fall zu initiieren, denn nur darauf warte ich ja.



Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> Bei den Komponenten benötige ich zwingend Artikelnummern aus unserem Shop und die Anzahl. Du scheinst auch sämtliche andere Komponenten nicht bei uns erworben zu haben, ist das richtig?



Dann hast du geschrieben:



H3adex schrieb:


> hey, ich mach dir das mal fertig am Wochenende



Ich hatte ja extra gefragt, ob du deine Artikel bei uns bestellt hattest, weil ich nichts finden kann, und deshalb benötige ich "zwingend Artikelnummern aus unserem Shop und die Anzahl".

Wenn du nun parallel Phanteks direkt kontaktiert hast, müssen wir leider die offizielle Antwort von Phanteks abwarten und ich kann das nicht mehr stellvertretend erledigen.

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## H3adex (4. Dezember 2018)

*AW: phanteks glacier gtx 1080 ti, asus strix, rgb herstellerfehler*

Hi ,

That is unfortunate. See below to start the procedure:

1)Please follow the RMA procedure of Caseking for a refund. When Caseking receives the GPU Block, they will return it to us for inspection.

2)After we have received the GPU Block from Caseking, we will inspect this unit for manufacturer faults and check your requested compensation.  

Let us know,

Phanteks Team

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------- (ich hab noch nie so eine unprofessionelle email gesehen ... kein namen , kein imprint , kein garnichts es war nur der kleine 0815 text) 


das ist die antwort ... also geht doch alles über euch ... und wie geht es nun weiter ? (ich warte derzeit auf die email von caseking das ich die backplate versenden kann und sende dann direkt beides mit einmal) ich hab alle bilder usw in die email gepackt und alle meine fragen usw wurden ignoriert ,,, meine email war mehrere tausend wörter lang ... inkl. fotos ...


----------



## Caseking-Mike (5. Dezember 2018)

*AW: phanteks glacier gtx 1080 ti, asus strix, rgb herstellerfehler*

Hallo H3adex,



H3adex schrieb:


> (ich hab noch nie so eine unprofessionelle email gesehen ... kein namen , kein imprint , kein garnichts es war nur der kleine 0815 text)



Naja, die Antwort von Phanteks ist doch völlig erwartungsgemäß und erklärt die Vorgehensweise, die eigentlich auch vorher schon feststand. ^^ Ein "imprint" muss auch nicht in einer E-Mail stehen, was du meinst ist vermutlich eine Signatur, wobei Imprint obendrein eine inkorrekte Übersetzung von "Impressum" ist und das gibt es generell nur in Deutschland.



H3adex schrieb:


> (ich warte derzeit auf die email von caseking das ich die backplate versenden kann und sende dann direkt beides mit einmal) ich hab alle bilder usw in die email gepackt und alle meine fragen usw wurden ignoriert ,,, meine email war mehrere tausend wörter lang ... inkl. fotos ...



Warum sendest du uns eine E-Mail und machst damit eine weitere parallele Bearbeitung auf? An welche Adresse hast du die E-Mail geschickt? Du musst dir eigentlich nur über unser Reklamationsformular eine Paketmarke holen und die bekommst du werktags innerhalb von 24 Stunden. Hast du das Formular bisher überhaupt genutzt oder nur E-Mails geschickt?



Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> Bei den Komponenten benötige ich zwingend Artikelnummern aus unserem Shop und die Anzahl. Du scheinst auch sämtliche andere Komponenten nicht bei uns erworben zu haben, ist das richtig?



-> Ich warte nach wie vor darauf und ich muss an dieser Stelle gestehen, dass du mir die Bearbeitung deines Falles nicht gerade leicht machst.

Liebe Grüße,
Mike

PS. Offenbar hast du uns sogar auch noch auf Facebook kontaktiert. Auch hier möchte ich dich darum bitten, dich für einen Kontaktweg zu entscheiden.


----------



## H3adex (5. Dezember 2018)

*AW: phanteks glacier gtx 1080 ti, asus strix, rgb herstellerfehler*

also das es keinerlei Artikelnummern gibt ist ja wohl klar ... weil wie du sicher schon bemerkt hast nachdem du in mein Kundenkonto geschaut hast dort nichts drinnen steht da ich alles NICHT bei euch bestellt habe. 

ich versteh auch den Sinn dahinter nicht dir irgendwelche Rechnungen von anderen "Geschäften" zu senden (bevor ich dies tue muss erst einmal feststehen das phantek auch gewillt ist etwas an mich zurückzuzahlen) ? 

die email auf die ich gewartet habe ist die email von eurem rücksende assi damit man den misst ausdrucken kann (dies dauert bei ja bei euch ca. 24h) morgen gehen dann beide Sendungen zur post und sollten dann schnellstmöglich bei euch sein 

und zum Thema das ich es dir nicht leicht mache : ... 
man muss auf alles extrem lange warten ... ich schreibe hier etwas und bekomme nach 24h Antwort ... ich will etwas zurücksenden und bekomme die Antwort von eurem rücksende-ding auch erst nach 24h und auf die Antwort von phantek habe ich auch 24h warten müssen ... 
davon abgesehen habe ich auch noch anderes zutun ...

###################################################################

hier mal die liste was ich gern wieder haben möchte und den dazu passenden anbieter : (diese liste hat phantek auch schon per email erhalten inkl. allen bildern ...)

- Tygon E3603 Schlauch 11,2/8mm (5/16"ID) Clear - gekauft bei alphacool für 6,15 €/meter
- 2x Double Protect Ultra 1l - 7,98 EUR - gekauft bei aquacomputer für 7,98/stc 
- Alphacool Eisblock XPX CPU - Intel/AMD - Satin Clear Version - gekauft bei alphacool für 74,76 €

ps: ich habe euch in fb kontaktiert dort wurde mir erst nach einiger zeit geantwortet daher habe ich hier geschrieben (es gab mal eine zeit da war paul bei caseking im social media bereich aktiv und da hat man innerhalb kürzester zeit eine antwort erhalten daher dachte ich melde ich mich im fb zuerst ...) 
 und einige tage vorher via email (da habe ich aber nach dem in und out gefragt und daraufhin geschrieben das es sich erledigt hat weil es ein Herstellungsfehler ist und somit defekt)

pss: im anhang sind nochmal die bilder des gpu blocks und cpu blocks ...


----------



## Caseking-Mike (5. Dezember 2018)

*AW: phanteks glacier gtx 1080 ti, asus strix, rgb herstellerfehler*

Okay, ich erkläre es jetzt noch einmal und bitte dich darum, dir das genau durchzulesen und darüber nachzudenken:

Wenn du von uns bzw. über Phanteks mit unserer Hilfe aus Kulanz Ersatzprodukte haben möchtest, obwohl du diese Produkte ursprünglich nicht bei uns bestellt hast, benötige ich eine Auflistung der Produkte, die *wir* dir ersetzen sollen und können. Das bedeutet nun mal logischerweise, dass *du* uns diese Produkte oder - wenn wir nicht exakt diese Artikel im Sortiment haben – entsprechende Äquivalente *mit den Artikelnummern aus unserem Shop* nennen musst. Schau also nach, was du bei uns im Shop findest und nenne mir die Artikelnummern samt Anzahl. Zu keinem Zeitpunkt wollte ich deine Rechnungen von anderen Händlern oder die Artikelnummern von anderen Online-Shops wissen, denn was soll ich damit? Mich interessiert auch nicht, wo du irgendetwas gekauft hast oder wie viel du dafür bezahlt hattest.



H3adex schrieb:


> die email von eurem rücksende assi



Achte bitte dringend auf deine Wortwahl. Beleidigungen werden von uns nicht toleriert. 



Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> An welche Adresse hast du die E-Mail geschickt? Du musst dir eigentlich nur über unser Reklamationsformular eine Paketmarke holen und die bekommst du werktags innerhalb von 24 Stunden. Hast du das Formular bisher überhaupt genutzt oder nur E-Mails geschickt?



Versteh bitte, dass ich dir helfen möchte und diese ganze Sache längst gelöst sein könnte, wenn du mir meine Fragen vollständig beantworten würdest. Ich flehe dich hiermit an, mir diese Fragen zu beantworten:

- Ich muss wissen, *an welche E-Mail-Adresse du geschrieben hast*, damit ich die parallele Bearbeitung in der jeweiligen Abteilung stoppen kann, die du damit ausgelöst hattest bzw. hier die vollständigen Informationen zu deinem Fall hinterlegen kann. Ich werde nun einfach alle kontaktieren, damit es nicht zu Überscheidungen kommt. 

- Hast du über unser Reklamationsformular bereits eine Paketmarke zum Zeitpunkt des Schadensfalls beantragt? (wenn ja, dann sollte die Paketmarke längst da sein und du solltest deinen Spamfilter checken)

- Oder: Hast du erst heute oder gestern eine Paketmarke über das Reklamationsformular (Schadensfall) oder über das Widerrufsformular (falsch bestellte Backplate) beantragt?

- Oder: Hast du gar keine Paketmarke beantragt und nur eine E-Mail geschrieben?

Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich nun einfach manuell den Versand einer Paketmarke an die im Kundenkonto hinterlegte E-Mail-Adresse initiiert. Sag Bescheid, ob sie angekommen ist.



H3adex schrieb:


> ps: ich habe euch in fb kontaktiert dort wurde mir erst nach einiger zeit geantwortet daher habe ich hier geschrieben



Geduld ist eine Tugend. Du findest ernsthaft, dass die Antwort einer Firma innerhalb von 24 Stunden zu langsam ist und deshalb schreibst du uns an jeden erdenklichen Kontaktkanal?

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## H3adex (5. Dezember 2018)

*AW: phanteks glacier gtx 1080 ti, asus strix, rgb herstellerfehler*

also : 

ich habe euren assistenten mit assi abgekürzt es tut mir leid das ich den punkt dahinter vergessen habe ... mein gott ey ... 

ich habe euren rücksende Assistenten benutzt und genau von diesen email's schreibe ich hier. das bedeutet ich habe einmal den "assist." für die 14 tage wiederuf benutzt und dann für das fehlerhafte produkt den "assist." für Sachmängelhaftung. 

beide liegen mir nun vor das bedeutet ich kann die 2 Pakete versenden ! (was ich morgen früh/mittag tue) 

############################################################

zum Thema Ersatzprodukte : ich möchte gerne die 102,93€  zurück oder in Absprache mit phantek etwas anderes (zb gehäuse oder sonstiger Kram im gleichen wert.) auch das habe ich bereits in die Email zu phantek geschrieben , die Schläuche oder CPU block nützen mir natürlich nichts mehr da ich mittlerweile schon neues Zeugs erworben und verbaut habe. (ja und auch nicht bei euch gekauft also kann ich da auch keine nummern geben)

############################################################

zum thema warten : früher konnte man euch anschreiben und hat innerhalb 1h Antwort bekommen ... amazon hat 24/7 , alternate antwortet innerhalb 1-2h , mindfactory 1-2h , also ja es ist langsam und nein ich hab euch deswegen nur bei fb und hier kontaktiert ... also nicht in sämtlichen Kontaktkanälen

ps: welches retourenlabel soll ich denn nun benutzen ? das letzte (was du mir gerade gesendet hast) und die backplate und den gpu block in einen Karton ? oder die label die ich beantragt habe und auf 2 Kartons ?


----------



## Caseking-Mike (5. Dezember 2018)

*AW: phanteks glacier gtx 1080 ti, asus strix, rgb herstellerfehler*



H3adex schrieb:


> ich habe euren rücksende Assistenten benutzt und genau von diesen email's schreibe ich hier. das bedeutet ich habe einmal den "assist." für die 14 tage wiederuf benutzt und dann für das fehlerhafte produkt den "assist." für Sachmängelhaftung.



Ah, ich verstehe. Das ist einfach ein 'Formular' und das Wort 'Assistent' kommt nirgendwo vor, weshalb mir nicht klar geworden ist, wovon du schreibst und annahm, du könntest einen Mitarbeiter meinen.



H3adex schrieb:


> zum Thema Ersatzprodukte : ich möchte gerne die 102,93€  zurück oder in Absprache mit phantek etwas anderes (zb gehäuse oder sonstiger Kram im gleichen wert.) auch das habe ich bereits in die Email zu phantek geschrieben , die Schläuche oder CPU block nützen mir natürlich nichts mehr da ich mittlerweile schon neues Zeugs erworben und verbaut habe. (ja und auch nicht bei euch gekauft also kann ich da auch keine nummern geben)



Wir werden deinen Wunsch so an Phanteks weiterleiten, möglicherweise wird das so jedoch nicht möglich sein. 



H3adex schrieb:


> ps: welches retourenlabel soll ich denn nun benutzen ? das letzte (was du mir gerade gesendet hast) und die backplate und den gpu block in einen Karton ? oder die label die ich beantragt habe und auf 2 Kartons ?



Spielt alles keine Rolle, was dir lieber ist.

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## H3adex (5. Dezember 2018)

*AW: phanteks glacier gtx 1080 ti, asus strix, rgb herstellerfehler*



Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> Wir werden deinen Wunsch so an Phanteks weiterleiten, möglicherweise wird das so jedoch nicht möglich sein.



wieso sollte das nichts werden ? ...
und zum Thema Formular / Assistenten - die nette Frau am tel. hat das Wort Assistent (rma Abteilung) verwendet und ich hab dies nur wiederholt

ich bin jedoch guter dinge das wir vielleicht doch mal noch irgendwann auf einen Nenner kommen  
... ... ... das paket ist dann morgen auf dem weg ...


----------



## H3adex (6. Dezember 2018)

paket ist unterwegs zu euch - (die backplate und der defekte gpu block) wie läuft das jetzt mit der Rückzahlung - (ich hatte alles via nachnahme gezahlt) 
(soll ich dir dafür meine paypal email via pm senden , die müsste euch aber auch eigentlich  schon vorliegen genauso wie iban/bic usw) ?


----------



## Caseking-Mike (6. Dezember 2018)

Du kannst mir deine Bankdaten per PM schicken. Dein Widerruf wird dann bearbeitet, sobald er eingetroffen ist und die Anfrage an Phanteks schicke ich nach Begutachtung des defekten Kühlers raus, was etwas länger dauern wird. *Update: Die Erstattung des defekten Kühlers erfolgt natürlich dann ebenfalls wie bereits besprochen.


----------



## H3adex (6. Dezember 2018)

Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> Du kannst mir deine Bankdaten per PM schicken. Dein Widerruf wird dann bearbeitet, sobald er eingetroffen ist und die Anfrage an Phanteks schicke ich nach Begutachtung des defekten Kühlers raus, was etwas länger dauern wird.



ehm ? die nette frau am tel. meinte ich erhalte sobald ihr den gpu kühler begutachtet habt sofort mein geld wieder ? und nur aus diesen grund habe ich bei euch auch den ekwb gpu block gekauft (sie meinte ich muss das geld kurzeitig vorrausschiesen) und es wird dann option a verrechnet oder option b nicht verrechnet und ich erhalte das geld wieder und da war keine rede von "etwas länger" ... ich hab extra 3x gefragt ... oder meinst du mit wiederruf auch den gpu block mit herstellungsfehler ? 

und das thema schadensersatz war ja dann wieder ein anderes thema (das weis ich das es länger dauert) ...



##########################################################################################

also zusammenfassend : 

PHANTEKS Glacier GTX 1080 Ti, ASUS Strix, RGB - schwarz ->>>> 155,89 € bekomm ich sofort von euch (caseking) wieder da herstellungsfehler  (bestellnr:1409464)
EK Water Blocks EK-FC1080 GTX Strix Backplate - schwarz ->>>> 35,90 € bekomm ich sofort von euch (caseking) wieder da 14 tage rückgaberecht  (bestellnr:1448339)

und 102€ könnte etwas dauern wenn ich es überhaupt bekomme ... (schadensersatz durch defekten gpu block) 

hab ich das so richtig verstanden ?


----------



## Caseking-Mike (6. Dezember 2018)

H3adex schrieb:


> ehm ? die nette frau am tel. meinte ich erhalte sobald ihr den gpu kühler begutachtet habt sofort mein geld wieder ?



Ja natürlich das auch, das ist ja bereits klar. Ich habe meinen Beitrag editiert, damit es deutlich wird. Deine Zusammenfassung stimmt. Ich muss nur noch einmal betonen, dass es bezüglich der Schadensersatzforderung kein Erfolgsversprechen gibt,  weder über den konkreten Betrag, noch ob überhaupt eine Zahlung erfolgen wird. Ich muss ggf. auch weitere Nachweise von dir anfordern, wenn es soweit ist. Das geht jedoch immer nur Schritt für Schritt und alles kann erst dann beginnen, wenn der defekte GPU-Kühler bei uns ist und dokumentiert werden konnte. Anschließend setzen wir uns mit Phanteks in Verbindung. 

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## H3adex (6. Dezember 2018)

Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> Ja natürlich das auch, das ist ja bereits klar. Ich habe meinen Beitrag editiert, damit es deutlich wird. Deine Zusammenfassung stimmt. Ich muss nur noch einmal betonen, dass es bezüglich der Schadensersatzforderung kein Erfolgsversprechen gibt,  weder über den konkreten Betrag, noch ob überhaupt eine Zahlung erfolgen wird. Ich muss ggf. auch weitere Nachweise von dir anfordern, wenn es soweit ist. Das geht jedoch immer nur Schritt für Schritt und alles kann erst dann beginnen, wenn der defekte GPU-Kühler bei uns ist und dokumentiert werden konnte. Anschließend setzen wir uns mit Phanteks in Verbindung.
> 
> Liebe Grüße,
> Mike



weitere nachweise ? fotos hab ich hier doch sicherlich schon genug gesendet und das ich das Wasser (hab noch die leere flasche hier) und den Schlauch (hab ich noch nen stc unbenutzten hier) nicht aufgehoben habe ist ja wohl auch klar .,. - den CPU kühler (mit dem orginal schwarzen dreck) habe ich allerdings noch hier herumliegen und den gpu kühler habt ihr schön geputzt( siehe erstes bild) morgen bzw übermorgen in der post liegen   

solltet ihr allerdings den schlauch und die leere flasche und den cpu kühler benötigen bin ich gern bereit diesen einzusenden xDDD


----------



## Caseking-Mike (6. Dezember 2018)

Mit Nachweisen meine ich, dass von Phanteks ggf. Kaufnachweise aller Artikel gefordert werden könnten, für die du eine finanzielle Kompensation wünschst und eben doch Fotos von allen Artikeln verlangt werden. Wie gesagt Konjunktiv.


----------



## H3adex (6. Dezember 2018)

Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> Mit Nachweisen meine ich, dass von Phanteks ggf. Kaufnachweise aller Artikel gefordert werden könnten, für die du eine finanzielle Kompensation wünschst und eben doch Fotos von allen Artikeln verlangt werden. Wie gesagt Konjunktiv.



ok, das wär auch kein problem 

##########################

"random talk": 

übrigens der loop läuft seitdem ich den neuen cpu und gpu block  drinnen habe super (das Wasser bleibt klar und Temperaturen sind auch mega - unter last max 40grad gpu) ich hab mal ein Bild angehangen - ich warte jetzt nur noch aufs neue Gehäuse (define s2) /neuer und größerer agb (watercool 200mm) und später mal kabelsleeven


----------



## H3adex (9. Dezember 2018)

ich geh davon aus das es noch nichts neues gibt (da wochenende) ? 

#offtopic 

es nimmt formen an


----------



## Caseking-Mike (10. Dezember 2018)

Korrekt, die Bearbeitung der Rücksendung kann nach Ankunft des Pakets 3-5 Werktage dauern.

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## H3adex (12. Dezember 2018)

einen wunderschönen guten Abend - gibt's neue infos zum gpu block/backplate/geldzurück/schadensersatz?


----------



## chaotium (12. Dezember 2018)

Du weißt dass Schadensersatzforderungen auch Wochen dauern können?


----------



## H3adex (12. Dezember 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Du weißt dass Schadensersatzforderungen auch Wochen dauern können?



du weist das es eine normale anfrage war wie weit es generell ist ... ich warte noch auf ein paar euro zwecks eines 14 tage wiederufs und ich warte auf die euronen für den gpu block (hab bisher nicht mal eine email erhalten das das Paket angekommen ist oder sich überhaupt irgendwas in Bearbeitung befindet) ... das mit dem schadenersatz ist mir bewusst das das Wochen dauert (und wohl dieses jahr eh nichts mehr wird) wie ja auch weiter oben lesbar ist


----------



## Caseking-Mike (13. Dezember 2018)

Hallo H3adex,

die ersten beiden Rückerstattungen sollten dir heute oder morgen im Laufe des Tages intern auf dein Kundenkonto ausgestellt werden. Die Überweisung auf dein Bankkonto dauert danach 3-5 Werktage. Wegen dem Rest melde ich mich bei dir, sobald es da etwas zu berichten gibt. Vermutlich irgendwann nächste Woche.

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## H3adex (13. Dezember 2018)

Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> Hallo H3adex,
> 
> die ersten beiden Rückerstattungen sollten dir heute oder morgen im Laufe des Tages intern auf dein Kundenkonto ausgestellt werden. Die Überweisung auf dein Bankkonto dauert danach 3-5 Werktage. Wegen dem Rest melde ich mich bei dir, sobald es da etwas zu berichten gibt. Vermutlich irgendwann nächste Woche.
> 
> ...



danke - <3


----------



## Caseking-Mike (18. Dezember 2018)

Update: Die beiden Gutschriften wurden dir intern ausgestellt und in Kürze überwiesen, falls das nicht sogar schon geschehen ist. Der GPU-Kühler wird von uns morgen an Phanteks weitergeleitet und ich melde mich wieder bei dir, wenn wir das mit dem Hersteller erörtert haben.


----------



## H3adex (19. Dezember 2018)

Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> Update: Die beiden Gutschriften wurden dir intern ausgestellt und in Kürze überwiesen, falls das nicht sogar schon geschehen ist. Der GPU-Kühler wird von uns morgen an Phanteks weitergeleitet und ich melde mich wieder bei dir, wenn wir das mit dem Hersteller erörtert haben.



jop das geld war schon vor ein paar tagen auf dem konto (bzw paypal und konto)  - habt ihr auch die bilder dazu gepackt als der gpu kühler noch so schwarz war (hab den ja mit Isopropylalkohol mehrere stunden gereinigt und das acryl mit fit und schwamm geputzt) und auch die bilder vom cpu block ?


----------



## Caseking-Mike (19. Dezember 2018)

Ja, ich habe alle deine Bilder weitergeleitet und den Fall ausführlich erklärt.


----------



## H3adex (19. Dezember 2018)

Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe alle deine Bilder weitergeleitet und den Fall ausführlich erklärt.



okay danke dafür  , noch eine angenehme Rest Woche ich denke mal das das jetzt etwas dauern wird


----------



## Caseking-Mike (19. Dezember 2018)

Ja, ich sage dir definitiv Bescheid, sobald ich etwas höre. Vermutlich wird das jedoch erst nach Weihnachten und vielleicht auch erst nach Silvester passiert sein.

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## H3adex (28. Dezember 2018)

Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> Ja, ich sage dir definitiv Bescheid, sobald ich etwas höre. Vermutlich wird das jedoch erst nach Weihnachten und vielleicht auch erst nach Silvester passiert sein.
> 
> Liebe Grüße,
> Mike



hey, ich hoffe mal dein Weihnachten war auch cool xD  - ich denk ja nicht das dieses Jahr noch irgendeine Info kommt (das klingt irgendwie komisch xD) daher wünsch ich dir jetzt schon mal einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr


----------



## H3adex (2. Januar 2019)

sooo - Silvester vorbei @Caseking-Mike  gut rein gerutscht ?  bin mal gespannt wie viel Wochen/Monate das noch dauert bis Phanteks von sich hören lässt .


----------



## Caseking-Mike (2. Januar 2019)

Hallo H3adex,

der Kühler ist mittlerweile bei Phanteks und wir warten auf eine Antwort. Dort wurde die letzten 1,5 Wochen auch nicht gearbeitet, von daher wird es noch etwas dauern. 

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## H3adex (2. Januar 2019)

k, naja ich glaube da eh nicht mehr dran das ich in irgendeiner weise "Schadensersatz" erhalten werde - der ekwb block den ich bei euch bestellt habe tut aber was er soll - die Wassertemperaturen sind gesunken die gpu Temperaturen sind auch stabil und das wichtigste ich hab seitdem keine schwarzen Rückstände mehr (bei gleichem Wasser). 

also immerhin läuft der pc und die Wasserkühlung tut trotz oc was sie soll


----------



## H3adex (11. Januar 2019)

gibt's dann langsam mal irgendwas neues ? ich mein die haben den gpu block doch schon mehr als 20 tage ...


----------



## Caseking-Mike (12. Januar 2019)

Hallo H3adex,

nein, Phanteks hat den Fall bislang noch nicht geprüft. Bitte hab weiter Geduld, es war absehbar, dass es lange dauern wird.

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## H3adex (15. Januar 2019)

alles gute zum 16ten Geburtstag


----------



## H3adex (21. Januar 2019)

hey, und wieder eine Woche vorbei (fast sogar 2)  ... könntet ihr mal bitte nach dem aktuellen Status fragen?


----------



## Caseking-Mike (21. Januar 2019)

Haben wir heute gemacht, aber es gibt leider immer noch keine Antwort von Phanteks.


----------



## H3adex (24. Januar 2019)

arbeiten bei Phanteks nur 2 Leute oder wieso dauert das so lange bis ihr mal einen Status bekommt ? ...

ich versteh auch nicht was genau die da jetzt so lang  prüfen müssen oder machen ... das ding ist schrott ... entweder sie geben mir meinen Schadensersatz oder ich bekomme ihn halt nicht ... das ist eine Entscheidung von Minuten und die brauchen dafür mehrere Monate ...


----------



## Caseking-Mike (24. Januar 2019)

Mir ist nicht bekannt, wie viele Leute da für solche Aufgaben zuständig sind, denn mit der Zahl der Mitarbeiter hat das nur bedingt zu tun, aber es war von vornherein klar, dass so eine Prüfung zum Jahreswechsel mehrere Wochen dauern wird. Das liegt daran, dass in der Zeit nach den ganzen europäischen Feiertagen, der CES in Las Vegas und dem Chinese New Year generell in der Hardwarebranche extrem viele Mitarbeiter Urlaub haben und gleichzeitig sehr viel zu tun ist. Es ist auch völlig normal, dass Schadensersatzforderungen und Versicherungsfälle üblicherweise eine sehr lange Bearbeitungszeit mit sich ziehen, selbst wenn hier noch nicht einmal Gutachten verlangt worden sind. Im KFZ-Bereich kann sich so etwas auch mal Jahre hinziehen. Wir fragen in deinem Fall jedoch regelmäßig nach und es sollte nicht mehr extrem lange dauern.


----------



## H3adex (24. Januar 2019)

ehm lol ich hab gerade eine email bekommen von phantek - ich schick dir das mal per pm

add: die haben die email von mir  und das von euch scheinbar jetzt in eine rma gepackt und möchten jetzt wissen ob ich lieber geld oder hardware möchte - hab ich doch richtig verstanden oder

läuft das jetzt weiter über euch (ich schreib dir was ich möchte und du antwortest denen) oder soll ich auf die mail antworten ?


----------



## Caseking-Mike (24. Januar 2019)

Ich antworte dir per PM und kann dir eine Rückantwort formulieren.


----------



## H3adex (25. Januar 2019)

die haben wieder geantwortet - hab dir wieder eine pm geschrieben 

ps: angenehmes Wochenende dir !


----------



## H3adex (1. Februar 2019)

4 tage ohne antwort - mike bist du krank ?


----------



## Caseking-Mike (1. Februar 2019)

Nein und es wird alles so erfolgen, wie ich dir bereits mitgeteilt habe. Der weitere Bearbeitungsprozess wird jedoch natürlich wieder einige Werktage in Anspruch nehmen, denn die Buchhaltung von Phanteks dürfte derartige Sonderfälle auf der Prioritätenliste eher ganz unten einordnen, was auch recht normal ist.

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## H3adex (9. Februar 2019)

einige Werktage = einige wochen oder wie ? ^^ 

angenehmes wochenende dir


----------



## Caseking-Mike (9. Februar 2019)

Ja, so eine Erstattung im Rahmen einer Debit Note dauert etwas, weil derartige Buchungen erst gesammelt auf einen Schlag an einem Buchungstag durchgeführt und nicht extra wegen eines Einzelfalls vorgenommen werden. Es sollte nächste Woche ankommen.

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## H3adex (21. Februar 2019)

hab mittlerweile das Geld erhalten  , danke dafür - ich bin froh das das hier nun alles ein ende hat und danke für die Hilfe mike !


----------

